# Carver KMOS 4200



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

My front stage amp running bridged.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the build quality?


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Not much to talk about really , don't know much about the topology for the klh Kmos amps and cannot see the model numbers on the parts . Just based on what i see in the pic -little filtering for pwr supply and 2 transistors on each channel - I would not be bridging it to drive subs - typical opamp drivin front end , nothing really stands out to me other than not being overbuilt and may be better driving 4 channels at 4 ohms on mids and highs. Dont know how similar it is to the pma4072 but in the feb 1993 car audio and electronics the specs they measured wer 50 wpch - 4 ohm 12.5v, 66wpch 4 ohm with 14.4v , 2 ohm loads all channels with 12.5v 51wpch and what u are using I for -4 ohm bridged provides 121 wpch with 12.5v wich is 242w to possibly 300 total to your subs .don't know if the build will support that long term but if it sounds good to you it sounds good .it measured well in the other catagories. Hope this helps a bit .


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

I run it bridged to my front speakers.

It does run pretty warm.


----------

